# looking at buying car with rust



## MKIVR32 (Feb 11, 2007)

Just wondering what you guys thought abou tthis rust. I plan on driving it through the winter and then eventually turning it into a show car. I would like to fix the rust spots or at least make it so they dont get worse. Any suggestions on how much it would cost to get fixed or any how tos on how i could do it. Is it bad rust?


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: looking at buying car with rust (MKIVR32)*

No rust is good rust - if you can see it on the surface, it is a lot worse than it looks especially around the gas cap. You won't know how bad until you start working on it but a bubbled surface is not a good omen.
The windshield areas are pretty common rust spots and from your pics, the car looks decent but if you are building a show car from this, to do it right you will probably need some new metal in the bad areas but the others look fixable.


----------

